# New to Mice



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi all, i'm pretty new to the mice thing, i've raised some rats before, had a good experience overall. thought i'd give mice a try.
then i noticed that in my area Denver, Colorado USA, there's not ANY mice breeders i can find.
i've seen hints to some in Arizona and one in Kansas, but i can't find any websites to save my life lol
at one point i was thinking about breeding these little wonders myself, just so others like me might have a chance in my area, but i really dont think i'm ready for that yet. i just recently helped a lady that had 2 little females she couldn't handle anymore, so i have my first couple.
they're petstore mice i'm about 98% sure, they have some nice coloring on them, but are primarily white, and a little skittish.

if anyone has any contacts here in the mid-west USA, it would be nice to get to know someone in the area that either breeds or can help me out at all, thanks for your time.

Nate B
"Naboo"


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! :mrgreen: 
Since you're new to the mice world I'd recommend you also check out fancymicekeepers.com 
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

There are a few west coast breeders that I've seen on this board and mouse lovers. There are a lot of helpful people here that can show you the best way to breed for optimal health.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to our forum

:welcome1


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> and one in Kansas


Is this me? I am in Wichita...I've adopted to people several states away before and always open to helping new breeders...I don't have a website because I am kinda poopy and bad at html. :lol:


----------



## Naboo (Jul 27, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> > and one in Kansas
> 
> 
> Is this me? I am in Wichita...I've adopted to people several states away before and always open to helping new breeders...I don't have a website because I am kinda poopy and bad at html. :lol:


yeah i'm pretty sure it's you i'm looking for  i've search and searched no wonder i can't find a website for you lol
anyway you could PM me with some more info, please

i was also given the screen name nuedaimice, and i've sent her a PM but haven't gotten anything back from her yet.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------

